# Happy New Year to all the Photoforum photographers



## GUYO (Dec 26, 2003)

Hi to you all,
Please be kind to take a look at my new gallery from Amsterdam !
http://www.guy-olami.com/Nether0.htm
You are more then welcome to post your comments here,
or send them directly to my mailbox: 
www@guy-olami.com
If you really liked what you have just seen,
Take a longer tour inside my photo web:
http://www.guy-olami.com
Enjoy it
Thanks
Guy Olami


----------

